# 02’ Maxima Losing power while driving, dash lights goings crazy



## Jordan Mayo (Jan 12, 2019)

I have a 02’ Nissan Maxima GLE 3.5L. When I’m driving the car will randomly lose power no longer letting me accelerate, engine is still running. The rpms then go up and down by its self like it’s trying to move but something electrical seems to be stopping it. My ABS and Traction Control light will flash while this is happening. Most of the time it will continue to do this until I pull over and turn off the car. After letting it sit for several minutes it would start up and run fine. It seems to do it randomly. Before all this started happening a few months ago I had the alternator replaced with a rebuilt one ordered from a local auto part store. As time has passed this problem has gotten worse and does it almost immediately after starting the car. The battery died and would no long hold charge so I had it replaced. Battery hasn’t died since but Still having the same problem. It will sometimes do this while in park and the rpms just go up and down and every time it goes up the abs and trs light come on and when the rpms drop the lights cut out.


----------



## nntsteven (Jan 13, 2019)

Change ur Alternator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

